

Interview with Rupert Murdoch - Covers lots of media topics [VID] - uuilly
http://tv.nationalreview.com/uncommonknowledge/

======
uuilly
He touches on a lot of potential answers to PG's request for startups #1:
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs1.html>

